# [CLOSED] uvesafb/v86d not working with 2.6.31

## Maf

Hi there. After moving from .30 to .31, my framebuffer/uvesafb/v86d this stopped working. I used both defconfing and oldconfig kernel configs to, but none of them helped. Here is my dmesg output:

```
[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.31.1 (maf@firebird) (gcc version 4.3.3 (Gentoo 4.3.3-r2 p1.2, pie-10.1.5) ) #9 SMP PREEMPT Sat Sep 26 00:16:39 CEST 2009

[    0.000000] Command line: root=/dev/sda2

[    0.000000] KERNEL supported cpus:

[    0.000000]   Intel GenuineIntel

[    0.000000]   AMD AuthenticAMD

[    0.000000]   Centaur CentaurHauls

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000dfee0000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000dfee0000 - 00000000dfee3000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000dfee3000 - 00000000dfef0000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000dfef0000 - 00000000dff00000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f4000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000120000000 (usable)

[    0.000000] DMI 2.4 present.

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x120000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-CCFFF write-protect

[    0.000000]   CD000-EFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   F0000-FFFFF write-through

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000 mask F00000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 0E0000000 mask FE0000000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   2 base 100000000 mask FE0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   3 base 0DFF00000 mask FFFF00000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   4 disabled

[    0.000000]   5 disabled

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000] e820 update range: 00000000dff00000 - 0000000100000000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0xdfee0 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] initial memory mapped : 0 - 20000000

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-00000000dfee0000

[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 00dfe00000 page 2M

[    0.000000]  00dfe00000 - 00dfee0000 page 4k

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to dfee0000 @ 8000-e000

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000100000000-0000000120000000

[    0.000000]  0100000000 - 0120000000 page 2M

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 120000000 @ c000-12000

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 00000000000f6990 00014 (v00 GBT   )

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 00000000dfee3040 00038 (v01 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU 01010101)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 00000000dfee30c0 00074 (v01 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU 01010101)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 00000000dfee3180 039B2 (v01 GBT    GBTUACPI 00001000 MSFT 0100000C)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 00000000dfee0000 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 00000000dfee6c80 00038 (v01 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU 00000098)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 00000000dfee6d00 0003C (v01 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU 01010101)

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 00000000dfee6b80 00084 (v01 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU 01010101)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000dfee73a0 003AB (v01  PmRef    CpuPm 00003000 INTL 20040311)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] No NUMA configuration found

[    0.000000] Faking a node at 0000000000000000-0000000120000000

[    0.000000] Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-0000000120000000

[    0.000000]   NODE_DATA [0000000000001000 - 0000000000004fff]

[    0.000000]   bootmap [000000000000d000 -  0000000000030fff] pages 24

[    0.000000] (7 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 0120000000]

[    0.000000]   #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

[    0.000000]   #1 [0000006000 - 0000008000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000008000]

[    0.000000]   #2 [0001000000 - 000146e2d4]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0001000000 - 000146e2d4]

[    0.000000]   #3 [000009f800 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009f800 - 0000100000]

[    0.000000]   #4 [000146f000 - 000146f0f6]              BRK ==> [000146f000 - 000146f0f6]

[    0.000000]   #5 [0000008000 - 000000c000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000008000 - 000000c000]

[    0.000000]   #6 [000000c000 - 000000d000]          PGTABLE ==> [000000c000 - 000000d000]

[    0.000000]  [ffffea0000000000-ffffea0003ffffff] PMD -> [ffff880028600000-ffff88002bffffff] on node 0

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000000 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   DMA32    0x00001000 -> 0x00100000

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00100000 -> 0x00120000

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[3] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000000 -> 0x0000009f

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x000dfee0

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00100000 -> 0x00120000

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 1048191

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 104 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3839 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 14280 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 898840 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1792 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 129280 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x03] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] 4 Processors exceeds NR_CPUS limit of 2

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 24

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at dff00000 (gap: dff00000:10100000)

[    0.000000] NR_CPUS:2 nr_cpumask_bits:2 nr_cpu_ids:2 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 25 pages at ffff88002801f000, static data 69664 bytes

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 1031959

[    0.000000] Policy zone: Normal

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] Checking aperture...

[    0.000000] No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

[    0.000000] Placing 64MB software IO TLB between ffff880020000000 - ffff880024000000

[    0.000000] software IO TLB at phys 0x20000000 - 0x24000000

[    0.000000] Memory: 4062456k/4718592k available (2387k kernel code, 525828k absent, 130308k reserved, 1189k data, 636k init)

[    0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=14, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:320

[    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] Detected 3749.792 MHz processor.

[    0.000999] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000999] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000999] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000999] HPET: 3 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

[    0.000999] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 7499.58 BogoMIPS (lpj=3749792)

[    0.000999] Dentry cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.002591] Inode-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

[    0.003522] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

[    0.003795] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

[    0.003985] CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

[    0.004004] CPU 0/0x0 -> Node 0

[    0.004165] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.004327] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.004489] using mwait in idle threads.

[    0.004663] Freeing SMP alternatives: 19k freed

[    0.005002] ACPI: Core revision 20090521

[    0.010043] Setting APIC routing to flat

[    0.010508] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.020858] CPU0: Intel Pentium(R) Dual-Core  CPU      E5200  @ 2.50GHz stepping 06

[    0.021996] Booting processor 1 APIC 0x1 ip 0x6000

[    0.000999] Initializing CPU#1

[    0.000999] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 7499.63 BogoMIPS (lpj=3749815)

[    0.000999] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

[    0.000999] CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

[    0.000999] CPU 1/0x1 -> Node 0

[    0.000999] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.000999] CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

[    0.092319] CPU1: Intel Pentium(R) Dual-Core  CPU      E5200  @ 2.50GHz stepping 06

[    0.093337] checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

[    0.094003] Brought up 2 CPUs

[    0.094165] Total of 2 processors activated (14999.21 BogoMIPS).

[    0.094388] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.094999] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.095168] PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base f0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 63

[    0.095334] PCI: MCFG area at f0000000 reserved in E820

[    0.096111] PCI: Using MMCONFIG at f0000000 - f3ffffff

[    0.096274] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.097002] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.098271] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.101221] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.101387] ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

[    0.101605] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.104073] ACPI: No dock devices found.

[    0.104303] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

[    0.105030] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.105195] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# disabled

[    0.105410] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.105575] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

[    0.105778] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.105986] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# disabled

[    0.106180] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20 io port: [0xe300-0xe31f]

[    0.106215] pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20 io port: [0xe000-0xe01f]

[    0.106249] pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20 io port: [0xe100-0xe11f]

[    0.106283] pci 0000:00:1d.3: reg 20 io port: [0xe200-0xe21f]

[    0.106317] pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xfa000000-0xfa0003ff]

[    0.106436] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 0400-047f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

[    0.106735] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 0480-04bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

[    0.106991] pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 1 PIO at 0800 (mask 000f)

[    0.107291] pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 2 PIO at 0290 (mask 000f)

[    0.107623] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10 io port: [0x00-0x07]

[    0.107626] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14 io port: [0x00-0x03]

[    0.107630] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18 io port: [0x00-0x07]

[    0.107634] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c io port: [0x00-0x03]

[    0.107638] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20 io port: [0xf000-0xf00f]

[    0.107654] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.107818] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled

[    0.108017] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20 io port: [0x500-0x51f]

[    0.108055] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xf6000000-0xf6ffffff]

[    0.108061] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 14 64bit mmio: [0xe0000000-0xefffffff]

[    0.108067] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 1c 64bit mmio: [0xf4000000-0xf5ffffff]

[    0.108071] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 24 io port: [0xb000-0xb07f]

[    0.108075] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30 32bit mmio: [0x000000-0x07ffff]

[    0.108119] pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge io port: [0xb000-0xbfff]

[    0.108121] pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xf4000000-0xf7ffffff]

[    0.108123] pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xe0000000-0xefffffff]

[    0.108151] pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge io port: [0xa000-0xafff]

[    0.108200] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 10 io port: [0xc000-0xc0ff]

[    0.108218] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 18 64bit mmio: [0xf9000000-0xf9000fff]

[    0.108236] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 30 32bit mmio: [0x000000-0x01ffff]

[    0.108275] pci 0000:03:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.108276] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.108443] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.108639] pci 0000:00:1c.3: bridge io port: [0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.108642] pci 0000:00:1c.3: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xf8000000-0xf9ffffff]

[    0.108673] pci 0000:04:02.0: reg 10 io port: [0xd000-0xd0ff]

[    0.108709] pci 0000:04:02.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.108742] pci 0000:00:1e.0: transparent bridge

[    0.108906] pci 0000:00:1e.0: bridge io port: [0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.108998] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.109070] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX0._PRT]

[    0.109103] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX3._PRT]

[    0.109136] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

[    0.114256] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.115036] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.115771] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.116557] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.117192] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.117925] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.118686] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.119427] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.120025] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.120155] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.120155] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.124006] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

[    0.124285] hpet0: 3 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

[    0.129984] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.130155] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.131694] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

[    0.131856] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.132024] system 00:01: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

[    0.132189] system 00:01: ioport range 0x290-0x29f has been reserved

[    0.132354] system 00:01: ioport range 0x800-0x87f has been reserved

[    0.132519] system 00:01: ioport range 0x290-0x294 has been reserved

[    0.132684] system 00:01: ioport range 0x880-0x88f has been reserved

[    0.132853] system 00:09: ioport range 0x400-0x4bf could not be reserved

[    0.136421] system 00:0a: iomem range 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff has been reserved

[    0.136589] system 00:0b: iomem range 0xcdc00-0xcffff has been reserved

[    0.136754] system 00:0b: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf7fff could not be reserved

[    0.136919] system 00:0b: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved

[    0.137086] system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved

[    0.137251] system 00:0b: iomem range 0xdfee0000-0xdfefffff could not be reserved

[    0.137550] system 00:0b: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

[    0.137715] system 00:0b: iomem range 0x100000-0xdfedffff could not be reserved

[    0.138014] system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved

[    0.138312] system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfed13000-0xfed1dfff has been reserved

[    0.138478] system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed8ffff has been reserved

[    0.138644] system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff has been reserved

[    0.138810] system 00:0b: iomem range 0xffb00000-0xffb7ffff has been reserved

[    0.138975] system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfff00000-0xffffffff has been reserved

[    0.139141] system 00:0b: iomem range 0xe0000-0xeffff has been reserved

[    0.144040] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01

[    0.144204] pci 0000:00:01.0:   IO window: 0xb000-0xbfff

[    0.144368] pci 0000:00:01.0:   MEM window: 0xf4000000-0xf7ffffff

[    0.144533] pci 0000:00:01.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000e0000000-0x000000efffffff

[    0.144832] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02

[    0.144998] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   IO window: 0xa000-0xafff

[    0.145163] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   MEM window: disabled

[    0.145327] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.145492] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:03

[    0.145657] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   IO window: 0xc000-0xcfff

[    0.145822] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   MEM window: 0xf8000000-0xf9ffffff

[    0.145988] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   PREFETCH window: 0xfa100000-0xfa1fffff

[    0.146154] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:04

[    0.146319] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   IO window: 0xd000-0xdfff

[    0.146484] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   MEM window: disabled

[    0.146649] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.146818] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.146984] pci 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.146989] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.147155] pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.147160] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.147326] pci 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.147330] pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.147332] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 0 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

[    0.147334] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 1 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffffffffffff]

[    0.147335] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 io:  [0xb000-0xbfff]

[    0.147337] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 mem: [0xf4000000-0xf7ffffff]

[    0.147338] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 pref mem [0xe0000000-0xefffffff]

[    0.147339] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 io:  [0xa000-0xafff]

[    0.147341] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 io:  [0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.147342] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 mem: [0xf8000000-0xf9ffffff]

[    0.147343] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 pref mem [0xfa100000-0xfa1fffff]

[    0.147345] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 0 io:  [0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.147346] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 3 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

[    0.147347] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 4 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffffffffffff]

[    0.147356] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.147583] IP route cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.148448] TCP established hash table entries: 524288 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

[    0.151686] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.152230] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 524288 bind 65536)

[    0.152395] TCP reno registered

[    0.154809] msgmni has been set to 7934

[    0.155087] alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

[    0.155264] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.155458] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.155633] pci 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x2f00

[    0.155634] pci 0000:00:1d.0: Performing full reset

[    0.155647] pci 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x2000

[    0.155648] pci 0000:00:1d.1: Performing full reset

[    0.155660] pci 0000:00:1d.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x2000

[    0.155661] pci 0000:00:1d.2: Performing full reset

[    0.155674] pci 0000:00:1d.3: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x2000

[    0.155675] pci 0000:00:1d.3: Performing full reset

[    0.155707] pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

[    0.155788] pcieport-driver 0000:00:01.0: irq 24 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.155792] pcieport-driver 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.156031] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: irq 25 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.156039] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.156193] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.3: irq 26 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.156198] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.197187] uvesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, G94 Board - 05450010, Chip Rev   , OEM: NVIDIA, VBE v3.0

[    0.286726] uvesafb: VBIOS/hardware supports DDC2 transfers

[    0.359334] uvesafb: monitor limits: vf = 75 Hz, hf = 71 kHz, clk = 110 MHz

[    0.359670] uvesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    0.359929] mtrr: type mismatch for f5000000,800000 old: write-back new: write-combining

[    0.360229] mtrr: type mismatch for f5000000,400000 old: write-back new: write-combining

[    0.360528] mtrr: type mismatch for f5000000,200000 old: write-back new: write-combining

[    0.360826] mtrr: type mismatch for f5000000,100000 old: write-back new: write-combining

[    0.361126] mtrr: type mismatch for f5000000,80000 old: write-back new: write-combining

[    0.361425] mtrr: type mismatch for f5000000,40000 old: write-back new: write-combining

[    0.361723] mtrr: type mismatch for f5000000,20000 old: write-back new: write-combining

[    0.362023] mtrr: type mismatch for f5000000,10000 old: write-back new: write-combining

[    0.362322] mtrr: type mismatch for f5000000,8000 old: write-back new: write-combining

[    0.362620] mtrr: type mismatch for f5000000,4000 old: write-back new: write-combining

[    0.362919] mtrr: type mismatch for f5000000,2000 old: write-back new: write-combining

[    0.363219] mtrr: type mismatch for f5000000,1000 old: write-back new: write-combining

[    0.503167] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

[    0.503983] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

[    0.546966] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

[    0.550726] uvesafb: framebuffer at 0xf5000000, mapped to 0xffffc90005100000, using 10240k, total 14336k

[    0.550917] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

[    0.552470] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.552965] loop: module loaded

[    0.553676] Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

[    0.554644] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.13

[    0.554654] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.555591] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 IDE IDE ]

[    0.556624] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.556666] scsi0 : ata_piix

[    0.557718] scsi1 : ata_piix

[    0.559149] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xf000 irq 14

[    0.560331] ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xf008 irq 15

[    0.561767] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    0.564708] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.566224] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    0.567760] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    0.569402] rtc_cmos 00:04: RTC can wake from S4

[    0.571078] rtc_cmos 00:04: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    0.572839] rtc0: alarms up to one month, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    0.574788] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.15.0-ioctl (2009-04-01) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    0.578774] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    0.580885] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.582927] TCP cubic registered

[    0.585017] rtc_cmos 00:04: setting system clock to 2009-09-26 00:38:32 UTC (1253925512)

[    0.590589] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0

[    0.718552] ata1.00: HPA detected: current 976771055, native 976773168

[    0.720802] ata1.00: ATA-8: ST3500320AS, SD15, max UDMA/133

[    0.722988] ata1.00: 976771055 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[    0.725237] ata1.01: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H62N, CL00, max UDMA/100

[    0.733573] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    0.741189] ata1.01: configured for UDMA/100

[    0.756088] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3500320AS      SD15 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.760717] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976771055 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)

[    0.760726] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    0.769868] scsi 0:0:1:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H62N  CL00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.774667] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    0.777102] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.780524] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.792082] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    0.792141]  sda:

[    0.796954] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    0.801840] sr 0:0:1:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    0.801883] sr 0:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    0.807817]  sda1 sda2 sda3 < sda5 sda6 > sda4

[    0.830625] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    0.867919] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    0.867925] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with writeback data mode.

[    0.867934] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 8:2.

[    0.874889] Freeing unused kernel memory: 636k freed

[    1.301188] input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input1

[    1.508367] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    2.325914] udev: starting version 141

[    2.376406] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2

[    2.376432] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    2.376470] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input3

[    2.376482] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    2.508898] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[    2.508914] r8169 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    2.508948] r8169 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.509013] r8169 0000:03:00.0: irq 27 for MSI/MSI-X

[    2.509088] eth0: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc9000067e000, 00:1f:d0:85:2d:cf, XID 38000000 IRQ 27

[    2.518533] ACPI: SSDT 00000000dfee6d80 002AE (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20040311)

[    2.518640] processor LNXCPU:00: registered as cooling_device0

[    2.518642] ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

[    2.518800] ACPI: SSDT 00000000dfee7240 00152 (v01  PmRef  Cpu1Ist 00003000 INTL 20040311)

[    2.519161] processor LNXCPU:01: registered as cooling_device1

[    2.519164] ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

[    2.704491] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    2.717315] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    2.717335] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    2.717351] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    2.831850] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[...]

```

Thanks in advance for any tips.Last edited by Maf on Sat Sep 26, 2009 12:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Maf

Ok found it, my bad. Closing.

----------

## AaronPPC

What was the problem?

----------

